# Slave's Edgestar 28 build



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

I know everyone loves to see these, so...

OK...so my wife gave me the go ahead to pull the trigger on an Edgestar 28 bottle as an early Christmas present. (I had been waiting for the open box to come back up). Aint she great!!!

So this thread is going to follow my build from start to finish...lots of pics since I know we all love pics!!!

While waiting for the unit to arrive, I've been planning/purchasing some needed items.

Arrived:
Ranco ETC (Temp Controller)
Computer case fans...(I'm going "blingy" here...you'll see)
DC Power supply (for above mentioned fans)
Digital on/off timer for fans

Already ordered or on the way:
Chasidor Trays (2 single, 2 double) 
2 Chasidor cedar shelves
1.5 lbs of 65% Shilala Beads (Probably get another 1/2 lb later for good measure)
2 HygroSet Adjustable Digital Hygrometers (also from Shilala)

Still to come:
Door kill switch for fans


I'll begin posting pics as things begin to arrive and the build starts.

Stay tuned!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

There's an Avanti here for $119. Not sure what the word is on those, but seems like a decent deal.

PROVANTAGE: Avanti SWC2800M Avanti 28 Bottle Wine Chiller


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

marked said:


> There's an Avanti here for $119. Not sure what the word is on those, but seems like a decent deal.


Edgestar is already on the way


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

How many cigars can fit into a 28 bottle cooler?


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

zeavran1 said:


> How many cigars can fit into a 28 bottle cooler?


More than I have right now...but that's half the fun...filling it...lol

It really all depends on how you fill it out. Some people just load boxes, I've heard some people say that playing tetris they can fit upwards of 20 boxes.

Mine will be half open for box storage and half drawers for singles.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

zeavran1 said:


> How many cigars can fit into a 28 bottle cooler?


I currently have about 600 in mine but could get to around 800 once I get my shelves. (Using Boxes & Cabs)

Not being critical here but if your waiting on Chasidor stuff this is going to be a long thread time wise methinks. Enjoy the build mate. I enjoyed getting mine sorted.:yo:


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Not being critical here but if your waiting on Chasidor stuff this is going to be a long thread time wise methinks. Enjoy the build mate. I enjoyed getting mine sorted.:yo:


Yeah, I know the wait is long, but the finished product is awesome. Besides, it will take me that long to stock up enough to fill this puppy...lol

I'm mainly concerned with getting the actual construction done first...Once the real modifications are done, I can put any boxes (or even my desktop) in there...it wont be the prettiest thing, but it serves the purpose.

The drawers are easy...just slip them in (when they arrive).


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

slave2theaxe said:


> Yeah, I know the wait is long, but the finished product is awesome. Besides, it will take me that long to stock up enough to fill this puppy...lol
> 
> I'm mainly concerned with getting the actual construction done first...Once the real modifications are done, I can put any boxes (or even my desktop) in there...it wont be the prettiest thing, but it serves the purpose.
> 
> The drawers are easy...just slip them in (when they arrive).


It's all good and a lot of fun. I still have a 200CT humi on the top shelf in mine. It's only about 3/4 full.








The Wineador has 5 more boxes in it since this pic was taken.


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

Very nice. They work well.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

my wife is going to ban me from this site because its not long till i convert the edgestar into a humidor or just order a new one.. dam this slope is slippery!!!


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

Might be a bit of overkill (which in all honesty is kinda what I'm going for here...lol), but after reading a thread somehwere about fans pushing humidity out of the humidor if they are running when the door is open, I got an idea.

I'm thinking about hooking up a kill switch for the fans, so they will shut off if they happen to be running when I open the door (rather than waiting for them to shut off before opening the door). My plan is to wire up a set of those magnetic door/window contacts (for alarm systems) and have my fan power run through that so as long as the door is closed, the fans can come on, but if the door is open they wont.

My only concern is if the magnet on the door seal will interfere with the magnetic contacts, since they will have to be in close proximity. The contacts only cost a couple bucks so if it doesn't work it's no big deal...just time lost.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

My fans only run for 2 minutes, 3 times a day so not really an issue but if you want to go that far why not. A bit of tech bling is always a good thing. :biggrin1:


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

Well the first of my supplies showed up today and the Edgestar gets here tomorrow, so I guess I better get my post count up so I can actually post up my pics...


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

look fwd to seeing it.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

Got a TON of work done today, and have lots of pics...just cant post them yet (silly 30 post rule)...I'll go postwhoring and see if I can't get them up tonight. It's pretty much done except for the shelves/trays.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

slave2theaxe said:


> Got a TON of work done today, and have lots of pics...just cant post them yet (silly 30 post rule)...I'll go postwhoring and see if I can't get them up tonight. It's pretty much done except for the shelves/trays.


It's not a "Silly" rule, it has merits and I see you need a whole one more post to get there. Relax, enjoy, be well. In the mean time just PM me the links & I'll post them if need be.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

OK...Here goes:
First shipment of stuff arrived Thursday (along with a trip to Home Depot for some hardware).


Screws and spacers from Home Depot for mounting the fans.


Here's the finished product...I'm taking a page out of another BOTL's book and just using hot glue to secure the studs to the interior of the fridge...that way they are easy to remove if I ever want to reposition them.


Yes, I'm really using 4...a couple reasons: They don't push a ton of air, they are not going to run constantly (timer), and...


FOR LOOKS...Here is the "bling" I mentioned.


12VDC adapter to run the fans.


Digital timer to run the fan cycles...This one has 20 on/off cycles.


Ranco ETC


Yup, it's a power strip...nothing special.


Last but not least, a little cable braiding and heatshrink to keep things nice and neat.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

*THE ACTUAL WORK:*
OK...the Edgestar arrived today. I got some prep work done in the morning before work, and then after work I spent the evening getting all the electronics set up.
First, the Edgestar prior to any modification.

Drilled through the unit using the drain hole exit on the back of the unit as a guide. I was going to try and route the wiring through the drain hole, but it was just to small to fit, plus it's curved.

I added braided covering over all of the wiring just to keep things looking nice...not a necessity and pretty much a huge pain in the ass, but the end product is worth the trouble. (Even though the flash makes it look like it's not there in most of the pics...Trust me, it looks nice).

Feeding the Temp control and fan wiring through.

Mounted the temp sensor about midway up in one of the recesses for a shelf that wont be used.

This is the wiring for the door open fan kill switch. I don't have the magnetic sensor yet, so I just ran the wire ahead of time so when I get it, I can just splice it in easily.

Bottom fans mounted and wired up. Used hot glue on the screw heads to mount the fans to the interior.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

Running the wires to the top fans. I used 3M self adhesive cable ties to secure the wiring.


Top fans mounted and wired up. The top fans blow down and the bottom fans blow toward the door.


View looking up at the top fans.


View looking down at the bottom fans.


All the electronics installed in the back of the unit.


Time for some BLING!!!!


OK...all of the electronics work is done (except for the door open kill switch for the fans).


I should have my Shilala beads tomorrow and then it's just the waiting game for the Chasidor shelves/trays


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ROTFLMAO. Nice work! I hope this is going where everyone is going to see it. I figured you were going for the LED fans from a previous post. Nothing like a bit of bling.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Now, Fill the bloody thing up! (You wont be able to see the fans at that time BTW) LOL. :woohoo:


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> ROTFLMAO. Nice work! I hope this is going where everyone is going to see it. I figured you were going for the LED fans from a previous post. Nothing like a bit of bling.


Hell yeah...it's out in my living room. I had to "discuss" it with the wife for a minute, but it's there...lol

Yeah, I figured why not do it up crazy cuz I want it to be a show piece anyway...


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Where did you get your Ranco ETC and did it come with the cords attached? Nice looking build. Can't wait to get mine finished.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> Where did you get your Ranco ETC and did it come with the cords attached? Nice looking build. Can't wait to get mine finished.


Thanks man.

I got the Ranco from etcsupply.com. They have prewired ones available for a little extra. With as much wiring as I was already doing on this project it was worth the extra money to have it prewired.


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

Love the lights on the fans. Nothin like a little bling.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

*UPDATE*
I forgot to add pics of my water catch ramp. After running for a few days, I noticed a bit of condensation starting to pool in the recess where the drain hole used to be...not a lot, but enough that if I left it for a day or two it would have started to run down the back and pool on the floor. I didn't want that so I modified the water catch that used to be on the back (drain hole exit) into a ramp that will direct the water into a container that I can then empty whenever needed...or put some beads in there to recycle the moisture...I'll see how it goes...anyway pics...
Used a cutting wheel bit on my dremel to do the cutting...first I cut the ends off and then started to get some measurements.

After a few cuts and figuring out where the chasidor stuff is going to be, I came up with this...

Here it is installed...I used hot glue to attach and seal around the edge...now when the water pools in the drain recess and overflows, it runs down the ramp into a container on the bottom shelf (not pictured).

Cedar shelves from Chasidor showed up. (Still waiting on my trays)

I had to do a bit of modification to the bottom shelf to allow room for the fans.

Here it is installed..._Like a glove_

Next pics should be when my trays show up hopefully in the next few weeks...we shall see.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks awesome  makes me want to get off my butt and post the pics of mine.. even though I havent done squat to it compared to you


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

UPDATE - Finally got off my butt and installed the fan kill switch for when the door is opened.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Schweet. The Killswitch for the fans is an awesome idea!


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Can you tell me what type of wire and DC power supply you used for the fans?

I am very impressed with your build and am going to try to duplicate it when I get my Edgestar in the next month or so.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

slave2theaxe said:


> Running the wires to the top fans. I used 3M self adhesive cable ties to secure the wiring.
> 
> Top fans mounted and wired up. The top fans blow down and the bottom fans blow toward the door.
> 
> ...


Wow that really looks cool great build!:first:


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

Great work Nic. Excellent job with the wiring in back of the unit. Very clean...


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Every one of these Edgestar builds gets better and better. Nice work!


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

I found the fans that you used, but they have 4 pin connectors. 

I have also found a splitter that would allow me to run two 4 pined units off of one power supply. Can I run a splitter from a splitter to run all 4 fans?

Also, would I need to buy 4 pin power cable extensions to be able to place the fans where I want. It doesn't appear that the wires that you used had pin connectors.

Did I just miss this part?


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> I found the fans that you used, but they have 4 pin connectors.
> 
> I have also found a splitter that would allow me to run two 4 pined units off of one power supply. Can I run a splitter from a splitter to run all 4 fans?
> 
> ...


Yeah, they came with the 4 pin connectors but I clipped them off. You only need 2 of the wires to run the fans...the other wires are for computer applications so the board can control the speed of the fans and whatnot. I just spliced the power supply directly to the power and ground wires for the fans. I attached a simple diagram of how they are wired up.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

Hmmm...attachment isn't working for me so here's another one just in case.


----------



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

So far that is beautiful. I am very impressed by how clean you are keeping the wiring and such.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

Chasidor Update: SHIPPED!!!

Tracking info in hand and I'll have my drawers on Thursday!!! I'll be sure to post up pics.


----------



## dhcigar (Jan 22, 2012)

slave2theaxe said:


> Chasidor Update: SHIPPED!!!
> 
> Tracking info in hand and I'll have my drawers on Thursday!!! I'll be sure to post up pics.


Did the drawers show up?

excellent build, thank you for documenting!! when using the ETC do you have to unwire the built in temp control?


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

This is a very cool setup indeed Sir.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

dhcigar said:


> Did the drawers show up?
> 
> excellent build, thank you for documenting!! when using the ETC do you have to unwire the built in temp control?


Oh shoot...forgot to update this...Yes, the drawers showed up a LONG time ago...some updated pics:
















As for the ETC, no wiring required...the plug for the unit plugs into the ETC, so when the temp range you set is reached, it just turns the unit off...then it turns it back on when the temp reaches the upper limit.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------

